# Nov14 Cleveland warm up Race Summit Raceway



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Sunday Nov. 14th Summit Raceway Ft Wayne IN. 

U.S. Indoor Champs Warm up race.
Classes 10th scale touring Stock, Mod. 12th Scale Stock, Mod. and T-Spec Touring. Schedule: Track opens 8am, Registration 9am to 11am Racing start at 11:30am sharp 3 Heats with Resort after 2 then mains for all.
36 x 80 "Ozite"(1 year old) Indoor Champs rules will apply. AMBrc w/Personal transponders, 20 house transponders if needed. Other Classes not listed above can be added with 6 entries min. 

Summit Raceway 
1421 Goshen Rd. 
Fort Wayne, In 
Phone# 260-471-2RACe

Also Nick's Hobby Shop Full line of Racing only parts on site. 

Tracey F. :wave:


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

To the top please


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

again to the top 

you don't want to miss this race it will be great, so make your plans to attend this one 

Tracey


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

The track is great the locals are fast so this will be a good one to get you up to speed for the big one

to the top


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I look for some F1 cars to show for this race also. They won't be racing these in cleveland but they will be more than welcome to race that day at the Summit.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Well I got a few phone calls this past friday and Saturday and it looks as this race will have some very good racers comming in both touring and 12th so make plans now to attend. the timming of this race and the Indoor champs is going to work great 
for some of the big names to test and tune with their new cars...

Tracey


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

who is planning to attend this race 

to the top please


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

To the top please


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Summit Raceways website is http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway.html


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Well It's a little over a week untill this race and as stated it should be a good one. hearing lots of buzz and people calling the track/hobby shop for info on this race. It's not to late to make plans to attend. 


Sunday Nov. 14th door open at 9am racing starts at 12:00 sharp entry fee is $12 1st class 6 for each after first 

for info call Summit Rc Raceway Ph # 260-471-2RACe or Nick's hobby shop 260-483-3939


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

*Free Racing*

Next saturday Nov. 13 anyone racing that evenings oval racing will be able to race sunday's cleveland warm-up on-road racing for free. We are expecting a big turn out from out of town that weekend for both races so remember on saturday as always we will begin racing at 5 pm sharp. Sunday's warm-up, track opens at 9am racing starts at noon. Thanks.


----------

